# LInux installieren, Treiber?



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo

habe mir überlegt statt Win8.1 auf meinem Laptop Linux zu installieren. Jetzt frage ich mich ob man dafür so Sachen

wie Intel Chipsatztreiber oder andere Treiber braucht ?

Laptop ist ein Sony Vaio mit Intel Cpu, Intel HD Graphics 4000


----------



## looone $tar (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Kommt auf das linux drauf an aber zb ubuntu hat von haus aus normlerweise alle essentiellen treiber dabei. Das ist mittlerweile alles viel unproblematischer als noch vor ein paar Jahren u.a. Sind auch graka treiber mit dabei.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Würde Linux Mint Cinnamon Rebecca 64bit oder wie das heisst nehmen. Habe halt mit Linux noch keine Erfahrungen.

Aber da ich gerade Win neu installiert habe könnte ich linux ja mal ausprobieren und im Notfall wieder Win installieren


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Testen kannst Du es in dem Fall mal. Ist ja dann optimal wenn der Rechner eh  platt gemacht wurde. "Standardhardware" (also keine Hauppauge TV-Karte von 1999 ) wird mittlerweile unter vielen Linux-Distributionen erkannt und funktioniert recht gut.


----------



## looone $tar (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Hm also ganz verstanden hab ich nicht was du meinst mit, hab win gerade installiert und könnte es notfalls wieder. Willst du entweder win oder linux verwenden oder beides gleichzeitig. Wenn du zuerst win und dann linux installierst ist es normalerweise unproblematischer da grub ( linux bootloader) ohne probleme das win erkennt, andersrum hat ich schon oft das prob das der win bootloader das linux nicht anzeigt... Von treibern oder ähnlichem ist das heutzutage recht unproblematisch da linux für fast alle gängig hardware eben auch standarttreiber mitliefert. Von daher kann ich dir nur empfehlen es einfach mal auszuprobieren. Ich bin zwar eher der ubuntu oder suse anwender aber wenn dundir was anderes rausgesucht hast ist das auch ok.


----------



## Jimini (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Probleme gibt es bei selteneren WLAN-Chipsätzen - wenn man aber beispielsweise Adapter von Realtek oder Intel nutzt, gibt es in der Regel keine Schwierigkeiten. Normalerweise musst du aber nichts von Hand nachinstallieren, die großen Distributionen bringen das meiste Zeug schon mit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Welche Linux Distribution könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen ? Habe den Laptop erst plattgemacht dann win 8 installiert und dann fiel mir ein ich könnte doch mal

Linux testen da ich von win 8 auch nicht gerade begeistert bin. Braucht linux weniger Resourcen ?


----------



## Jimini (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Welche Linux Distribution könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen ?


Manche empfehlen Ubuntu, andere empfehlen Mint, wieder andere empfehlen was anderes. Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache - am besten schaust du dir mal ein paar Distributionen im Live-Modus an. Dabei wird nichts installiert und du kannst dir ansehen, wie alles aussieht etc.


> Braucht linux weniger Resourcen ?


In den allermeisten Fällen: ja.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Wenn man keine Extra Treiber braucht scheint Linux eine feine Sache zu sein. Laptop verwende ich eigentlich nur für Internet und so da bräuchte ich kein Windoof.

Werde das mit dem Live Modus mal testen, danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*



Jimini schrieb:


> Probleme gibt es bei selteneren WLAN-Chipsätzen - wenn man aber beispielsweise Adapter von Realtek oder Intel nutzt, gibt es in der Regel keine Schwierigkeiten. Normalerweise musst du aber nichts von Hand nachinstallieren, die großen Distributionen bringen das meiste Zeug schon mit.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Naja, Broadcom muss z.B. meist seine Firmware nachinstalliert haben da die als "unfree" normal nicht vorinstalliert ist. Bei Ubuntu basierten Systeme gibt es aber ein Serviceprogramm dass das erkennt und zum Dowload einlädt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Braucht man ein Anti Viren Programm oder sowas ?


----------



## Jimini (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Braucht man ein Anti Viren Programm oder sowas ?


Darauf kannst du getrost verzichten. Wenn du das System für den alltäglichen Gebrauch absichern möchtest, kann es sich aber lohnen, einen Adblocker für den Browser zu installieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn du den Rechner Linux only betreibst brauchst du keinen Antivirus.
Nutzt du den Rechner aber als NAS für Windowsrechner, würd ich mir doch überlegen einen Antivirus zu installieren.
(unwissendes Virendepot)

Ich würd den Intel-Grafikkartentreiber installieren, der Rest sollte out of the box funktionieren


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

Intels Linux Treiber ist komplett offen und daher auch immer vorinstalliert.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2015)

Das war mir neu das der immer dabei ist.
Wird der auch wie die anderen Pakete über den Ubuntu-Updateserver aktuell gehalten?


----------



## bingo88 (18. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das war mir neu das der immer dabei ist.
> Wird der auch wie die anderen Pakete über den Ubuntu-Updateserver aktuell gehalten?


Der Intel Treiber ist komplett Open Source, es gibt keinen Closed Source Treiber wie bei AMD oder Nvidia. AFAIK ist der Kram direkt in den zuständigen Pakenten enthalten (Kernel, Mesa, Xserver, ...). Ob das dann jeweils die aktuelle Version ist, hängt halt von der Distribution ab.


----------



## _maxe (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein:

Als Linux-Anfänger merkt man  eigentlich nur an der grafischen Oberläche einen Unterschied zwischen den Linux Distri's.

Deshalb rate ich dir zu Ubuntu, hier gibt es eine große Community und du kannst auf viele Tutorials zurück greifen.
Die verschiedenen Oberflächen kannst du alle einfach mit einem Befehl installieren und dich dann mal durch probieren.

Wenn du dann einige Grundlagen verinnerlicht hast, kann man sich über andere Dinge gedanken machen.
Immerhin weißt du ja auch noch garnicht so richtig welche Anforderungen du an dein Linux stellst.


----------



## Jimini (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: LInux installieren, Treiber ??*



_maxe schrieb:


> Als Linux-Anfänger merkt man  eigentlich nur an der grafischen Oberläche einen Unterschied zwischen den Linux Distri's.


Das sehe ich ähnlich. Hinzu kommt noch die mitgelieferte Software, aber gerade bei den großen Einsteigerdistributionen ist die Installation neuer Software ja unkompliziert. Später ist der wohl größte Unterschied dann die eingesetzte Paketverwaltung.

MfG Jimini


----------

